# Message to Inner City Blacks Who Vote Democrat



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

YOU ARE STUPID. 

I'm talking Major League, World Class, Top Shelf Stupid. 

Prove me wrong. 

That is all.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

That goes for all large city folks who vote the same way...then complain about conservatives like it is our fault that the leadership they voted for has failed.

The ultimate Han Solo syndrome..."it's not my fault"...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

@Slippy.. here is the conundrum.. they are too stupid to know you are correct.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Then the large city folks move to God's country and try to screw it up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whenever possible, let inner city democrats know how crappy it is out in the country. 

"Stay there", I tell them, "its paradise in the city. In the Country its all cow shit and bugs, and ******** who have chains and pick ups. Nothing but twangy ass George Jones songs played all the time and snakes. Plus you have to know how to swim or play hockey to get invited to the good parties. No basketball and we export all the fried chicken and watermelon. Yeah, It sucks. Tell your friends." 

:vs_smile:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's kind of like Charlie Brown and Lucy. He knows she will move the football when he goes to kick it but he falls for it every time. I don't get it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> It's kind of like Charlie Brown and Lucy. He knows she will move the football when he goes to kick it but he falls for it every time. I don't get it.


Never under-estimate the power of a free lunch.

Funny story; I had a very wealthy customer who owned a pretty large and successful lumber and building materials chain. He was a sucker for a free lunch everytime. And it paid dividends with him on who he gave his business to, (price quality, service being even)

Anyway, at one particular lunch the restaurant served exceptionally good dinner rolls. I excused myself to hit the head and when I walked back to the table I noticed this rich old man putting the entire basket of dinner rolls in his coat pocket. I'm fairly certain he could have bought that little restaurant 10 times over and never missed the money, but he was swiping dinner rolls faster than a homeless man with a hangover...

Free shit causes some strange behavior in some humans...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll be the bad guy...because I just don't care what anyone thinks.

This latest thing with black lives matter I find fascinating.

From what I'm hearing and seeing ad nauseam is, for all intents and purposes, the lion's share of corporate America and the governments on all levels are not just suggesting but telling everyone that the black culture has been dealt a bad hand and it needs to be fixed...now.

So, I'm to believe that if cops stop arresting black folks...if movies, TV shows and other forms of entertainment quit being shown that even hints at "someone's" definition of racism...that if pictures of Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben are removed from packaging....that if every statue of every person that someone thinks is racist... that if every corporation starts giving more money to the black culture......all of the black culture's woes will magically disappear.

All this for a group that generally speaking, takes much and gives very little back to society.

I'm supposed to believe that all of a sudden, with these new and improved "outlooks" being forced down our throats...

New schools built won't get destroyed just like the old, new schools were??

That a new and improved Affirmative action will work this time around??

That although $14 TRILLION dollars has been spent on welfare since 1964, a few billion or trillion more will make all the difference in the world??

Is this a race to the bottom?

Not once have I heard from anyone that in exchange for all this kumbaya, they have to start taking responsibility for their own actions.
I guess someone will come along and tell me that a picture of Aunt Jemima on a syrup bottle is the very reason they just have so much problem fitting in.

I wonder what's next...maybe Joe Biden can take off the suit and start wearing his pants hanging halfway down his ass. Maybe the nightly news folks can start speaking in ebonics....maybe that will help.

We have many things in society that are going wrong, getting us to our decline. It doesn't seem to me anyone has given this problem too much careful consideration unless it's like I said....a race to the bottom.

Know this. Governments and corporations can't legislate racism from existence, no more than they can legislate love. It takes two to tango.

I somehow have the feeling that as usual, only one party is going to show up to that dance.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The best way to keep them on the plantation is to keep throwing more of our money at em. Keep them on the plantation and keep them voting for democrats. Free shit goes a long, long, way. They are still slaves, they just don't know it. 

Sheila Stupid Lee keeps getting elected again and again, yet, she has done nothing for her constituency in her district. They are still among the poorest sections of town and live in one of the most crime ridden areas in Houston. She has kept them there, I don't see anyone suggesting that she is a slave owner. 

The blacks are kept stupid and on the reservation, there numbers controlled by abortions, all by the Demonrats and yet, they they vote largely demonrat time and again, year after year. They are the very definition of insanity.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I'll be the bad guy...because I just don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> This latest thing with black lives matter I find fascinating.
> 
> ...


If I might add just a little bit to your excellent post -

Prez of the Police Union in Seattle relayed on Fox that the Police Union was just kicked out of the 'Labor Union Organization of Seattle' - because that organization wanted the PU to state that they were a racist organization. The PU prez refused.. so out they were tossed. I guess if all they do is admit to being racist, they'd be welcome back into the group.

WTF is going on. <--That's rhetorical. We know.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

To add to this, the more they get, the more they will expect next time around.

I have seen new section 8 housing for them reduced to trash in less than five years here in this state.

When living in Compton in 65, My cousin who had been living there but in Downey for 15 years,

Drove us around and showed us how to pick out houses that were owned or occupied by the "chosen".

Nice shiny car parked in between piles of trash and junk in their yard.



Robie said:


> I'll be the bad guy...because I just don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> This latest thing with black lives matter I find fascinating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People, grab up your chillens and your friends and your loved ones, and listen to Robie. He speaks the absolute Truth!

Excellent summation Robie! !!!!!!



Robie said:


> I'll be the bad guy...because I just don't care what anyone thinks.
> 
> This latest thing with black lives matter I find fascinating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Mass indoctrination. 

Say you are racist or be re-educated or lose your job.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism is based in denighing reality. You have to blame something or someone else when you ideas fail. After all liberalism= Eutopia! It can not possibly be that the idea is wrong. 

Any one with a reasonable amount of gray matter that cares to be objective can easily see that current voting and being on the government dependent has produced the status quo. Repeating the same thing over and over and expecting a different result is insanity. So it is either stupidity or insanity., perhaps a combination for these voting trends to continue.

Just an additional possibly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> YOU ARE STUPID.
> 
> I'm talking Major League, World Class, Top Shelf Stupid.
> 
> ...


 Maybe not. Maybe they plan to kill off the white Democrats and take over.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Whenever possible, let inner city democrats know how crappy it is out in the country.
> 
> "Stay there", I tell them, "its paradise in the city. In the Country its all cow shit and bugs, and ******** who have chains and pick ups. Nothing but twangy ass George Jones songs played all the time and snakes. Plus you have to know how to swim or play hockey to get invited to the good parties. No basketball and we export all the fried chicken and watermelon. Yeah, It sucks. Tell your friends."
> 
> :vs_smile:


From what I've been told, inner city black people are afraid of the woods, and the wild animals that live there.

We need to be talking about bears, coyotes, aligators, deadly SNAKES!!!!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> From what I've been told, inner city black people are afraid of the woods, and the wild animals that live there.
> 
> We need to be talking about bears, coyotes, aligators, deadly SNAKES!!!!


Don't forget those deadly, stalking mountain lions... leaping from every third tree. We once had a guy from the Dominican Republic as a temporary worker at the PO I worked at. We regaled him with stories of Sasquatch snatching people up out in the wild. Once he saw it in the dictionary, his eyes got big LOL. Then came the tales of hordes of Timber Slugs slipping into your camp while you slept. Using an analgesic slime, they would enter your sleeping bad and strip you to the bone while you slept. I'll bet this guy never left the asphalt LOL.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Admit you're racist or be excommunicated.
Admit your racist, and lose your job.
Admit you're racist and pay out the money.
Don't admit you're racist, and lose everything.

What is this? The Spanish Inquisition? Salem Witch Trials?

All you white folk put on these concrete block shoes and jump in the water. If you float, you're a racist! If you drown, you're not a racist.

If only we could get some of the protesters/rioters to prove they aren't racist.


----------

